# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  M-Tran, self-reconfigurable modular robot, National Institute of Advanced Industrial Science and Technology, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - National Institute of Advanced Industrial Science and Technology

----------


## Airicist

MTRAN-3 Modular Robot

Uploaded on Jan 2, 2008

----------

